# For free!!!!



## big b

i have 2 black phantoms and 3 harlequin rasborahs.they are the only survivors form there old school the rest of them just dissapered died or had to be put down.this is a LOCAL PICK UP ONLY i am in georgia.IF INTERESTED PM ME.


----------



## Guest

I wish that I could. Unfortunately, I am on the west coast, in Washington State.


----------



## big b

well to bad.and also everybody 1 on the phantoms is a nice male i think he has long fins but is not a long fin.i think it is a sex thing?


----------



## big b

i am gonna bump this up each week so anybody that is new or lives here will see it.


----------



## wpe_15

Still availible?


----------



## big b

Nope sorry. The harlequins died out.

both of the original phantoms died at different times so i replaced them with 2 more.

i also now have 3 red serpae tetras,one of them is a long fin.

and i also have 3 golden white cloud mountain minnows.

if you want the phantoms or the serpae tetras or minnows then just pm me.


----------



## norton black

unfortunately I am not in Georgia


----------



## emc7

Well you can always post on the AAAA board or bring them to the spring auction. atlantaaquarium.com


----------

